# Abaddon The Despoiler



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok looking at Abaddon, interesting fluff, nice rules and stats, might use him in larger battles, then i see the model, wtf? now is gw going to be releasing a replacement at some point? 
If not, and this is the bigger question, if i got a Terminator lord, modeled it with claw/storm bolter and a sword, with the head out aswell in a similar pose, to you think people would be ok with playing it as abaddon
it would be armed the same and painted the same, i cant see a reason why they wouldnt i just wanted to check
thanks


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I cant see why anyone would have any issues with it.

I agree, the Abaddon model does look a little ugly, but the Terminator Lord looks fantastic.

Abaddon...









Terminator Lord...










The only think i would advise is to make sure the Lord has a Lightning Claw and a Power Sword (as you mentioned), so that he can be easily identified as Abaddon.

I say go for it mate, and post up the results.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I wouldn't mind if you wanted to play a proxy model as Abbadon at all- just be warned that Abbadon has a reputation for...Failing.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

You could easily make a terminator lord look like abaddon, its quite easy to do when you think about it. the only real problem i can see is the sword...

btw, forge world abaddon is alot better.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> btw, forge world abaddon is alot better.


Only problem is that it is no longer produced, and about twice the height of a Trygon. :laugh:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Only problem is that it is no longer produced, and about twice the height of a Trygon. :laugh:


Which would yield hilarious results whenever he gets bested by a crisis suit in melee combat. You could find a way to smuggle one into the club, and while your opponent isn't looking you again somehow heft it onto the board without him noticing.

"Forge World Abbadon has the infiltration rule- sorry I forgot to tell you earlier!"


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

go for it, ive made a model for every special character in the ig codex.

theres nothing wrong with it or against the rules, as long as the weapons are correctly displayed and looks like a character.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, the Chaos Lord in Terminator Armour does look a lot better than the Abaddon one.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

ideal thanks guys


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I think there is Abaddon conversion tutorial in tutorial section here, but if I remember correctly, it s a bit costly cause you need two kits.


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

Daemon princes are more fun in almost every configuration.


----------



## Jubble (Jan 25, 2011)

I think they will probably replace the model at some point, as it does look a bit odd. I've recently converted and painted an Abaddon, as I think the part that looks the most odd is him having his arm outstretched like that. I twisted the arm round and closed the hand a bit - see below - better?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats a cool model. good work, but im not sure how good i would be at working with metal.
I probably wouldnt use him apart from bigger games


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

There's a ton of really nice conversions on the net. Just type "Abaddon conversion" into your search engine and behold. 

Most of the really cool ones are a mix of the original Abaddon model and the chaos terminator lord kit. Take the head, claw, sword, and spikes from the metal model, and put them on the plastic terminator Lord. Modeled in a dynamic pose on a cool base, the conversions look pretty cool. 

Clearly this makes for an expensive model, but I think the end result is worth it for a model that's likely to be a centerpiece for your army.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Next Chaos release probably for a new model. 

As they shoved BL down your throat in previous and current editions, there is no reason why they wont next codex. Cue another crusade and another Abaddon model.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

That claw is perfect for wrapping around your opponents models Jubble.

As for releasing a new Abaddon model...

How many characters have had new models made for them recently? I'm only talking about the characters that have been in the game for aaaages now, like Calgar etc.

I can only think of one character that has two models, and that Calgar.
And that's only because he can have two different sets of armour, so I don't see that as counting either...

OP I think your best bet is to buy a plastic Chaos Lord and Abaddon then make up your own Abaddon out of the parts. You can still make a normal chaos lord using Abaddons leftovers, so it's not like you're wasting money.


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

I cant think of any other models that have been re-released. Creating your own Abaddon model though does cause you to customise the layout. Obviously the weapons have to be the same, but apart from that you can do what you want. Might have to add this to the list...


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

guessing im not going to have to worry now, iv seen the new finecast version, im happy now


----------



## Dog of War (Apr 12, 2011)

Which would yield hilarious results whenever he gets bested by a crisis suit in melee combat. 
Surely you jest.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Dog of War said:


> Which would yield hilarious results whenever he gets bested by a crisis suit in melee combat.
> Surely you jest.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


im not to worried, to be honest i just want the new model, it looks pretty :biggrin:


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

My Abby is the terminator lord kit with the metal model's arms and head. Looks like a bigger, beefier Abby and he actually stands above the other marines in the army.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Truth Bearer said:


> My Abby is the terminator lord kit with the metal model's arms and head. Looks like a bigger, beefier Abby and he actually stands above the other marines in the army.


have you got a picture of that?


----------



## Jubble (Jan 25, 2011)

The Gunslinger said:


> im not to worried, to be honest i just want the new model, it looks pretty :biggrin:


I'm glad you like the "new" model - it is actually the old model but made out of resin rather than metal, and a little more expensive...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Really, the main problem with the Abaddon model is that he's small compared to the newer stuff. Then again you have to remember that his model is probably close to 15 years old now having come out with 2nd ed.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I say it`s fine. 

Abaddon the bed-soiler has been used in so many lists though that there are many lists that at least contain one method for countering him.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have compared Abaddon to a normal Chaos Terminator/Terminator Lord the difference is 1mm shorter and 1.5mm narrower.


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

The reason for the model seaming smaller is due to its pose, a kind of haunched pointing pose rather than most current models which are very imposing due to the dinamic posing of the models, eg Calgar and Lysander and even the mentioned plastic lord kit.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

well the good thing about it being resin is it will be alot easyer to cut bits and swap things around and hopefully make him look less like quasimodo and more like the evil commander of the forces of chaos he should be


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The finecast abaddon looks much better than the old metal model, slightly bigger, slightly less-comical and a bit more detail.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> , slightly bigger, slightly less-comical and a bit more detail.


how does that work if hes based on the same master?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Maidel said:


> how does that work if hes based on the same master?


Apparently they re-mastered the masters for everything. According to my local store manager.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Apparently they re-mastered the masters for everything. According to my local store manager.


No - hes got the wording wrong.

For each model there is a master model (someone correct me if I am out of date here). from this model the molds are taken to make either a mold for metal or now a mold for resin. This process is different to plastic because those molds are physically carved out of steel.

This model is stored carefully and every time a mold 'wears out' they bring out this master and create a new mold.

These masters are actually of a higher detail level than the metal models that we buy - think of them as the page of a book you are photocopying - the photocopy is never as high a quality as the original.

However, the new resin holds detail far better than the old metal did (When its cast right!) and thus now they have created new molds for the resin the new finecast models look more detailed.

This does not mean that they are in any way 'different' models, but they are better replicas of the original master than the old metal ones used to be.

This means the new abbadon is not taller or larger than the old one - he is however slightly more detailed.


----------

